# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  Ndihmë për një lojë ??

## Milkway

Pershendetje per gjithe juve . 
Desha tju pyes per tme sygjeruar nje loje nga zhandrret e luftes(aksion) , ose nje loje me lodh trurin . 

Flm paraprakisht

----------


## toni007

> Pershendetje per gjithe juve . 
> Desha tju pyes per tme sygjeruar nje loje nga zhandrret e luftes(aksion) , ose nje loje me lodh trurin . 
> 
> Flm paraprakisht



persh xhamo, un kete lojen e luaj shpeshe

ka grafike te mire dhe eshte vertet shume e bukur 

kam dhe klanin personal "albanian box"

regjistrohu te websiti dhe shkarko lojen !!!
http://crossfire.z8games.com/index.aspx?p=d1ade582-90a3-49a4-881f-93d1809f02aa

----------


## Mexhi

Pershendetje


Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 eshte edhe loja me e re, por duhet te kesh grafiken e mire mbi 512.

*Linkun per te shkarkuan ne MP*

----------


## MaDaBeR

O Mexhi, me nje ATI 512 MB Dedicated mund ta luaj une kte?

----------


## Mexhi

> O Mexhi, me nje ATI 512 MB Dedicated mund ta luaj une kte?


Pershendetje


Po mundesh, duhet edhe te kesh 2 GB apo me shume RAM.

----------


## MaDaBeR

Edhe RAM e kam 2GB, OS W7. Mund te ma dergosh linkun per download?

----------


## Mexhi

> Edhe RAM e kam 2GB, OS W7. Mund te ma dergosh linkun per download?


Patjeter!!! Kontrollo MP.

----------


## Harakiri

ATI cfare? Nuk mundesh kurrsesi te masesh aftesine e videokartes thjesht me ane te ram.

----------


## MaDaBeR

Karten e kam ATI Radeon™ HD 4350 DEDICATED ndersa RAM eshte 2GB.

----------


## Harakiri

HD 4350 eshte karte mesatare. E kishte PC im para se ta nderroja per nje 9800GTX+.
E luan Modern Warfare 2 pa problem por ne e mbaj mend ne rregull, do te te duhet ta ulesh rezolucionin diku rreth 800x600 qe fps te shkoje rreth 45.

Procesorin e kam core 2 quad me 8gb ram keshtu qe shpejtesia e lojes ka mundesi te jete pak me e ulet per ty.

----------


## Gjinokastra

> Don't FYR*U*M me, call me ILIRIDA


fyr*O*m  .......

----------


## bl3nd

merre Counter Strike,me te mir nuk ke .....

----------


## Milkway

A mundet ndonjeri me ma sjell linkun me mar lojen Age of Empire 1 , se vetem kjo me ka mbet pa perfundu .....nese ka mundesi me marr me torent .

----------


## toni007

> A mundet ndonjeri me ma sjell linkun me mar lojen Age of Empire 1 , se vetem kjo me ka mbet pa perfundu .....nese ka mundesi me marr me torent .


persh xhamia : ketu ke download direkt per ate qe kerkon ..gjithe te mirat http://download.cnet.com/Age-of-Empires/3000-7483_4-10013361.html

----------


## Milkway

> persh xhamia : ketu ke download direkt per ate qe kerkon ..gjithe te mirat http://download.cnet.com/Age-of-Empires/3000-7483_4-10013361.html


Pershendetje toni 

Kjo faqe qe me dhe nuk me ben....e bej download por kur du  me instalu nuk me ben .

----------


## sopra

> A mundet ndonjeri me ma sjell linkun me mar lojen Age of Empire 1 , se vetem kjo me ka mbet pa perfundu .....nese ka mundesi me marr me torent .


Kjo eshte vjedhje haver.

Ke frig Krijuesin tend kur vepron me plotvetedije !

----------


## Milkway

> Kjo eshte vjedhje haver.
> 
> Ke frig Krijuesin tend kur vepron me plotvetedije !


Mos je pej kameres msheft ?? 

E di qka eshte vjedhja e qka jo...po shiko punet tua ...nese ke mujt mem nimu mir , nese jo rri ku je  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## sopra

> Mos je pej kameres msheft ?? 
> 
> E di qka eshte vjedhja e qka jo...po shiko punet tua ...nese ke mujt mem nimu mir , nese jo rri ku je


Po t'them qe eshte *vjedhje*, e ti nëse je hajduk, vjidhe,... traditat sun ti ndryshoj.

----------


## Milkway

> Po t'them qe eshte *vjedhje*, e ti nëse je hajduk, vjidhe,... traditat sun ti ndryshoj.


Ajt bre mos ma tesh ma shum....kshyr rrugen tane se kush sen ste pyeti .

----------


## EDLIN

> Pershendetje toni 
> 
> Kjo faqe qe me dhe nuk me ben....e bej download por kur du  me instalu nuk me ben .


Xhamia une nga kjo faqe e shkarkova dhe e instalova (kuptohet eshte versioni trial)

ps. qe kishe dore edhe ti s'ma merrte kurre mendja ...

----------

